# Diffuser for DIY?



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

how effective this diffuser when it comes to DIY Co2

AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I asked the same question in another thread/forum...everyone says the larger the disk the more microbubbles, obviously. How big is the tank you're getting this for? I got 3 for $16.50 from the same seller, but on eBay and not AquaBid.

With DIY CO2, someone said that you always tend to get yeast muck in the disk and it sometimes affects the microbubble production...


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

20L, oh i see i think i'll stay for the ladder


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

just in case how you gonna clean the yeast muck? and is this a good method for 20L cause 20H is has a different dimension that 20L


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Once it gets in the pores you can't really get it out. Bleach soaks might or might not get it out.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

lol, so you mean once there is a muck on it then its over


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

The bubbles will get larger and larger as more muck gets stuck...then it's over. =P


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

cool, its really for pressurized co2 if thats the case


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

If you let the disk dry out for a couple hours while attached to the DIY bottle, you'll see microbubbles.

Apparently the combination of pressure and a dried disk opens up some of the smaller pores, possibly by drying out the yeast muck and somehow dislodging it. It would make sense if the yeast muck shrank when it dried and the pressure from the bottle could then nudge it out. Anyway that's just my experience, I don't think anyone else can back it up, and I have yet to try it a second time.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

Go for this I have one and I'm pretty happy with it, over 30 ppm with DIY CO2!

eBay: Red Sea CO2 Reactor 500. Rated for aquariums up to 125 (item 140022616371 end time Oct-23-06 23:07:42 PDT)

got it from him as well, comes with a check valve, but if you plan to hide it I would recomend the red seas bubble counter / checkvalve as well.

I usualy don't see ANY bubbles, other than the 1-22/ second going through the bubble counter, unless I just mixed a fresh batch of sugar and yeast. Works with DIY or pressurized.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

For what its worth....

I use a 1-2 inch section of bubble wand positioned directly under the intake of a pump for my DIY Co2. that way when the thing clogs up I just cut off a new peice and replace it.

*shrug*
It produces small enough bubbles that they are easily chopped up and disolved by the impeller. A peice of "Soaker hose" will also work but I've found it produces alittle more back pressure than I'm comfortable with. They are awesome for DIY aerators though. About 10$ for a 100ft roll at walmart, HD, and the like.


Take Care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------

